# First pre-season game, plenty of fouls, and a loss



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Replacement referees Scott Bolnick, Marcus Clayton and C.J. Washington whistled a grand total of 73 fouls, including 41 on the Bucks. Ersan Ilyasova and Francisco Elson fouled out for Milwaukee.
> 
> The Timberwolves attempted 56 free throws and converted 50 (89%) and were 32 of 63 (50.8%) from the floor.
> 
> Rookie point guard Brandon Jennings contributed 14 points on 6-of-15 shootng in his Milwaukee debut. Charlie Bell had 11 points and Luke Ridnour 10


.

Must have been awful to watch.

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/63487907.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

ugh.. at least jennings played alright.. Warrick had a nice game too


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

73 fouls? Is that possible?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> 73 fouls? Is that possible?


You'd think not. I do hope this labor agreement is settled by the time the season starts.

More about the game here: http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/63491062.html


----------

